# Archery School ?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm debating whether or not to take up archery as a hobby and for hunting. 

I've only shot a compound bow one time and after the strings slapped my forearm, I swore it off forever...well, apparently not.

I know it is complicated to learn all the terminology, parts and functions of a bow, proper form, etc. Is there somewhere here in the SLC Valley that offers classes for the beginner?

I'll take any info and advice you can offer. I think a bow would look really sweet in my gun safe next to all my rifles..if it will fit.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been bowhunting since 2013, but I still consider myself a noob and would be interested in going to a school or an archery trainer as well. I just don't feel like I'm nearly as good or as consistent as I should be. My wife struggles even more than I do, but then again she doesn't practice nearly as much. I have kinda half arse taught myself to shoot a bow and I try to teach her what little I know about proper form and execution of the shot, but I am not very good at imparting my wisdom.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When I started I joined the local archery club. The guys were all great to help me with my shooting, from proper stance to proper anchor to back tension and everything to do with form. I learned a lot and I didn't run into one person that wasn't willing to help.

Here are a couple of places to check out along with finding a good archery dealer.

https://www.facebook.com/utahbowmen/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Datus-Archery-Club/135060693329316

http://datusarcheryclub.com/


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

with a properly fit bow and anywhere near decent form you should never even need an arm guard. the risers aren't constructed the way they used to be. i only picked archery back up four years ago and i'm glad i did. getting tags are a little easier and the season is longer.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm using an arm guard when I get started. 

After I build some muscle memory and better form, I can stop using it. 

Having my arm slapped hurt so damned bad that I have no doubt I'll flinch for the first little while when I hit the release. I just don't forget that easily.

Sounds like I need to start by getting fitted with proper draw length and start with a lower draw weight as well, then go from there.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

"Sounds like I need to start by getting fitted with proper draw length"

And thus not having to worry about getting your arm slapped. A proper fit bow will not hurt you.

Edit: When I was at Wilde Arrow last week I saw they do instruction/classes, might start there.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> I'm using an arm guard when I get started.
> 
> After I build some muscle memory and better form, I can stop using it.
> 
> ...


Not a pro by any stretch and I haven't shot a bow in over 40 years. However in college I did shoot and won some tournaments. I never did figure out how to get my arm out of the way and just learned to live with using an arm guard. We had one guy on our team that I swear he could turn his arm inside out and move it out the way....craziest thing I ever saw. Go have fun! I wish I could shoot again and maybe I will try it again but with my arm and shoulder I know it would take a year or more to build up the strength and use (if I could even do that with my arm) to be able to hunt.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If it slapped your wrist you may be squeezing your grip hand and squeezing it harder when you press the release which may be turning the bow in your grip and allowing the string to hit your forearm or wrist. 

You shouldn't be gripping your bow, if you are shooting compound get a wrist strap and leave your hand open on the grip so your bow will just fall forward on the release.

Just a possible cause.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have helped more that few people get into it. I would be more than happy to help out a little.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

bowgy said:


> If it slapped your wrist you may be squeezing your grip hand and squeezing it harder when you press the release which may be turning the bow in your grip and allowing the string to hit your forearm or wrist.
> 
> You shouldn't be gripping your bow, if you are shooting compound get a wrist strap and leave your hand open on the grip so your bow will just fall forward on the release.
> 
> Just a possible cause.


I'm 100% sure this was the cause. I learned that you can't simply pick up someone else's bow with a draw length that isn't fit to you and no previous experience and hope to do it correctly.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

alpinebowman said:


> I have helped more that few people get into it. I would be more than happy to help out a little.


I'm going to work on getting fitted and do some self research on the basics, but I may reach out to you in the future. Thanks for the offer.

First step is getting a bow I imagine.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Be sure to get quality help in the fitting department and look for bows that are easily adjustable. I can't tell you how many people shoot equipment far to out of where it needs to be thanks to "pro" shops. I would trust several of the people on here far before them.



KineKilla said:


> I'm going to work on getting fitted and do some self research on the basics, but I may reach out to you in the future. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> First step is getting a bow I imagine.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

OKAY....LISTEN TO THIS..... (caps on purpose)

I am going to give you some advise that is 100% pure gold. I have never made that claim on here before, but......

You were asking for advise and even mentioned archery school.

Alpinebowman offered to help you, my advise is run.... don't walk.. to your truck as fast as possible and drive pushing the speed limit, to wherever alpinebowman is. This is a golden opportunity to get some of the best help you can get. I met him and his wife a few years back at a shoot and if I was struggling with something and he was near I would ask him to help me. If I was shooting and he said "bowgy, can I give you a little advise"? I would listen very carefully.

My advise is don't pass up his offer to help you. He and his wife are great people and great shooters.


----------

